# rainy evening in the southern hemisphere



## spacedog (Mar 29, 2020)

hello! its started raining in my town again today! if youd like to stop by for fishing or bug catching let me know and ill pm you a dodo code c:


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 29, 2020)

Hello! May I come?


----------



## Derpyliciousmiku (Mar 29, 2020)

I'd love to come over! ill bring some resources as gifts!


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Mar 29, 2020)

Hello!

I would love to stop by and do some fishing.

I really want to get a betta lol


----------



## Tasuot (Mar 29, 2020)

Hi, I would love to come over!


----------



## tarakdeep (Mar 29, 2020)

Hi could I come over?


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 29, 2020)

spacedog said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> its raining today, great time to catch some rarer fish! + CJ is in town, so you can sell any fish you catch for way more bells than usual.
> if you'd like to come along let me know and ill pm a dodo code c:
> ...



I'd like to come on over!


----------



## spacedog (Mar 29, 2020)

everyone up until Tasuot has been pm'd the dodo code!

@ everyone after tasuot id be happy to invite you later once theres less people! otherwise itll be hard to keep track of whats going on in town ahaha c:


----------



## Malice (Mar 29, 2020)

May I visit?


----------



## renamelon (Mar 29, 2020)

Hey! May I come over as well?


----------



## The Dink (Mar 29, 2020)

Possible to visit?

Edit:


spacedog said:


> everyone up until Tasuot has been pm'd the dodo code!
> 
> @ everyone after tasuot id be happy to invite you later once theres less people! otherwise itll be hard to keep track of whats going on in town ahaha c:



No worries. PM me if an opening happens (after the other 4 of course).


----------



## Jas (Mar 29, 2020)

i would love to come by if you're not too busy


----------



## suki (Mar 29, 2020)

Would love to visit as well!!!
Let me know if you need any fruits!!


----------



## Derpyliciousmiku (Mar 29, 2020)

you maxed out your pm inbox so ill just reply here!

yes, it gives me the error code 2618-0515 and says i cant connect to the other console(s)


----------



## spacedog (Mar 29, 2020)

Derpyliciousmiku said:


> you maxed out your pm inbox so ill just reply here!
> 
> yes, it gives me the error code 2618-0515 and says i cant connect to the other console(s)



hi derpy! it sounds like the network youre connected to doesnt have an open NAT. have you visited someones town before with no problems?


----------



## Hikari (Mar 29, 2020)

hiya! invite me when there's less people please, thanks!


----------



## Stef101 (Mar 29, 2020)

I would love to come


----------



## Derpyliciousmiku (Mar 29, 2020)

Seems like its someone else's network having a problem, i visited my friend's island just now


----------



## Malice (Mar 29, 2020)

Derpyliciousmiku said:


> you maxed out your pm inbox so ill just reply here!
> 
> yes, it gives me the error code 2618-0515 and says i cant connect to the other console(s)



I am having this same issue  I have been visiting towns all day with no issue.


----------



## spacedog (Mar 29, 2020)

Derpyliciousmiku said:


> Seems like its someone else's network having a problem, i visited my friend's island just now



sorry im not sure whats going on  ive already had a couple of people in my town that have left and we didnt have any problems. kind of strange!


----------



## Derpyliciousmiku (Mar 29, 2020)

ill try again when you have room i guess


----------



## Hikari (Mar 29, 2020)

yeah, same issue too. 

thanks for the invite anyways <3


----------



## Trix (Mar 29, 2020)

Hi, can I come over if this is still going on?


----------



## Frisko (Mar 29, 2020)

Wussup can I join?


----------



## spacedog (Mar 29, 2020)

hi everyone, it’s no longer raining but you’re still welcome! Dodo code: 8FNQ1

pls note we found out that CJ doesn’t buy fish from island visitors !!


----------



## corlee1289 (Mar 29, 2020)

I would like to join!


----------



## spacedog (Mar 30, 2020)

bump! opening my town up again c:


----------



## savvistyles (Mar 30, 2020)

I would love to come!!


----------



## Jas (Mar 30, 2020)

i would love to come by!


----------

